# I'll never scale another fish



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I got a H-H E-Z scaler as a door prize at a party this year, used it for the first time yesterday to scale 50 bluegills. We had all the fish scaled and the scaler cleaned in 10 minutes. I'll never use the spoon again.


----------



## hoffie1 (Dec 31, 2001)

Hey skunk
You gotta change your user name now. Nice job on the gills.Iv'e never heard of anyone useing that scaler,might have to check one out.

hoffie


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey Skunk - good job on the gills! And congrats on winning your new scaler! It sounds like a real time saver!


----------



## carp_assasin (Jan 8, 2003)

I checked that scaler out on-line, what does the inside of that thing look like. Can you post pics? It seems like it would make fish soup out of anything you throw in there.


----------



## bigberniegb (Dec 2, 2001)

Where have you been fishing? I've been to Houghton Lake twice Lake St.Hellen , Southland Lake and Lobdale Lake with ziltch to show for. You must have found the the Lake of the Gods. Oh,besides if I had all that to clean, that'' Gill Scaler'' sounds like the cats meow.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn (Mar 4, 2001)

Ive been considering one of those for quite a while. Does it clean them up pretty good? Do you think it would be worth buying one?


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

We got the fish on a pond a friend owns. The inside of the scaler is almost like a cheese grater I guess with a paddle that is also like a grater. We ran the drill at a slow speed for a couple minutes and would check them to make sure we weren't turning them to mush. The 3rd time we checked they were done and no damage. The inside pulls right out of the bucket for easy cleanup.
I wish I'd had one many scales ago.


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Has anyone tried to scale perch in one of those models? If so, how did it work?


----------



## mickdrosco (Feb 20, 2002)

I've been using mine on perch for three years. Two things are variable: the speed of your drill and the length of time you run it to scale the fish. You have to play some to get it right, but once you do, it's great. On mine (I attach a pneumatic drill because I have air in the garage), 3 minutes does a bucket of perch perfectly.


----------



## carp_assasin (Jan 8, 2003)

Man, that is inconceivable, I'm gonna have to purchase one in the name of research!


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I'm interested, any pictures or where I can buy that scaler? How about a web site? Thanks.


----------



## mickdrosco (Feb 20, 2002)

I purchased mine at Frank's in Linwood. (If I remember correctly, it was about $25, but that was three years ago)


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

How do you clean it up when your done? Seems like it would be kindof messy for inside the house. Using running water outside in freezing temps does sound like fun either. I stopped at a place on Saginaw Bay once, they charged you a small fee and you could dump your fish in and scale them. I went right home and had perch for dinner and got sick as a dog. I don't think they ever cleaned that scaler and it was chuck full of bacteria. I never do that again.


----------



## mickdrosco (Feb 20, 2002)

The perforated metal liner that scrapes the scales pulls out of the five gallon bucket when you are done. I usually just take a bucket of warm water out to the garage when I go to scale the fish. When I'm done scaling I step outside, pull the liner out, use the warm water to rinse it, and use some of the water to rinse out the bucket. That's all I've ever done.


----------



## ChapstickCharlie (Jan 15, 2003)

I cannot find the website for the scaler online, can someone point me there?


----------



## mickdrosco (Feb 20, 2002)

http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/Items.asp?id=1230&manufacturerid=133&categoryid=1


----------



## rfwood (Jan 8, 2004)

bought one at the bait shop in Evart, MI. in 1986 and it has
scaled a lot of fish!

dick


----------

